# Crappie



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Had time to drop a black grub, chartreuse curly tail around brush early this morning. The big girls weighed in at 1lb 15oz, 1lb 13oz & 1lb 12oz. All fish hit the jig on the rise @ 4'.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh man! Nice crappie! I've been itching to get after some of them myself. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice!


You never know unless you go


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

any info of the body of water ,,,


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great job!!!!!!!!! thanks for the report!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Really nice! As a wise Dam Br once said, "those got some shoulders on em".


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

ONLY 3 !!!!!! Be careful you could fall off that bucket and hurt yourself. Good looking crappie !!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg , nice fish


----------



## Root Canal (Feb 21, 2014)

Very Nice!!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> ONLY 3 !!!!!! Be careful you could fall off that bucket and hurt yourself. Good looking crappie !!!


Atleast she reported her catch and took a picture. Hint hint 
Lol you gonna bring okra to the fish fry?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

IDOL!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice catch Pet Spoon! Turquoise toenails gets them every time.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Way to go
Pet spoon
how has everyone been, good i hope
Terry


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

And I was just sitting here next to the phone thinking I should call in for a day of vacation!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Those look tastey Pet Spoon. I got a feeling they will be at the fish fry...tucked away in a corner under a cloth and heavy surveillance. I will find them this year. lol


----------



## Crappiegill (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice crappie pet spoon...I was showing my wife your fish and she said I like her sandals, its obvious my wife don't care about fish..lol...next time wear combat boots so I wont have to spend money on sandals...lol


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice catch, them are some brutes!!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice slabs. I need the GPS cords on that brush pile....


----------



## Castaway216 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice catch! Is that LL?


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I know that boat ramp!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> Be careful you could fall off that bucket and hurt yourself.


Matt, we OLD men think alike.

Congrats on the really nice size crappie.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I can smell the Grease from here..Very nice catch.love the toe nails


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Let's eat. Great catch.


----------

